# plowed field blinds



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)

I haven't had much luck at hunting plowed fields. I thought I would try something new. I think geese are very wary when they see a grass blind in a black field around here so this might work.
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y171/nube/IMG_0794.jpg


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Tearing up the lawn! I like it! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

whoah how'd u do that? i need something like that! NICE!


----------



## nube (Jul 16, 2005)

I used landscape fabric and cut a strait line downd the middle of it to get it overtop of the flip top on the powerhunter. Fot the rafia grass I took small bundles and tied a knot in it and glued it to the fabric using construction adhesive, the type used for flooring when they build a new house. I need to mud it I think but it should work I think.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The best is to mud the blind-and not brush it off so it blends in the dirt better. Also a simple back board with a dark brown ghille blanket would work too. And lastly, the old fashioned goose chairs work in plowed fields too, again use covering on your legs to blend in.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

We wear our goose suits when hunting plowed fields. The geese eat it up especially when we act like fighting geese.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey PC, we'd love to see the pics of that!


----------



## cheese_hunter (Sep 22, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> We wear our goose suits when hunting plowed fields. The geese eat it up especially when we act like fighting geese.


Brilliant! I'll have to add that to my arsenal of moves. 
Over the years, and through A LOT of research and personal sacrife (loss of hunting buddies and dog who ran off one morning), I've perfected my version of the goose-suit.










In laymens terms, my suit is basically a modified super hero cape with a plastic goose head molded into a baseball cap.

In order to fool the birds with my illusion, I move my head from side to side and flap my cape a little to simulate a happy goose.
Thank you, Porkchop, for inspiring me to use both the happy, AND angry goose.[/img]


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I find the angry goose suit works best in the early season and the happy suit works better at the end because birds are getting ready to mate.

I don't normally tell people this but one time I was not supposed to make a hunt that taddy1340, stoeger,and dusty05 were on. They had my trailer and other gear. Anyway it worked out last minute I could make the hunt so I figured I would surprise them. Well little did I know they would surprise me. I could see such a commotion (sp) out in the spread. Well as I got closer and closer total shock set in. You see all three of them had their happy goose suits on (if you know what I mean) This surprised me simply because taddy and dusty are married. I always wonderred about stoeger. Needless to say the sight of them strutting around amongst other rituals made me uke: I just turned around and went home.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey Porkchop, bring Stoeger's Happy suit along when you pick me up next Friday. We will get him all happy and have him put it on for all to see!  It might be three in the morning, but I will have the camera along for evidence. Heck, he might even be able to sign autographs for all the little kiddies out in the parking lot wearing that thing. Then again, maybe you should just leave it home Stoeger. I do not want others getting the wrong impression at the waterfowl weekend. See you guys Friday.

Ima870man


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> don't normally tell people this but one time I was not supposed to make a hunt that taddy1340, stoeger,and dusty05 were on. They had my trailer and other gear. Anyway it worked out last minute I could make the hunt so I figured I would surprise them. Well little did I know they would surprise me. I could see such a commotion (sp) out in the spread. Well as I got closer and closer total shock set in. You see all three of them had their happy goose suits on (if you know what I mean) This surprised me simply because taddy and dusty are married. I always wonderred about stoeger. Needless to say the sight of them strutting around amongst other rituals made me I just turned around and went home.


PC, you're an idiot. Ever since I turned down your offer to "join" you in your blind, you've taken these feeble approaches at revenge. Don't project your gayness on to me! :lol:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

so how do i get my finisher blind to blend in with a plowd field?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

huntingtim08 said:


> so how do i get my finisher blind to blend in with a plowd field?


Stoeger says that taddy1340's boxers are good for mudding. I really don't know how to take that but I'd say send taddy a PM and maybe he could hook you up a few used pairs of drawers!

Seriously though you could mud it the night before. Don't make the mistake of mudding it the day of the hunt because most times it will be really shiney until it dries. Most plowed fields still have evidence of the crop that was in there like some pea vines, straw.... so while the mud is wet try to sprinkle some of the leftover crop on it so can dry to the mud. Hopefully you can leave blind in the ready to use position so all the mud does not crack off of it. Also put a few more decoys around the blind. Hope this helps.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ima870man said:


> Hey Porkchop, bring Stoeger's Happy suit along when you pick me up next Friday. We will get him all happy and have him put it on for all to see!  It might be three in the morning, but I will have the camera along for evidence. Heck, he might even be able to sign autographs for all the little kiddies out in the parking lot wearing that thing. Then again, maybe you should just leave it home Stoeger. I do not want others getting the wrong impression at the waterfowl weekend. See you guys Friday.
> 
> Ima870man


Anyword on the hotel? If Stoeger brings his suit I think I will get my own room. Looking forward to raising a little hell in Fargo. I better start taking the aspirin now. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> PC, you're an idiot.


I thought that was established a long time ago!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Here is a pic of PC hunting Honkers



















.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hahahaha :beer: but the laugh is on you. Just imagine 4 or 5 of us in those running all around the decoys. The geese eat it up!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Actually moving about in the decoys when geese are way off is indeed a form of flagging. I used to run around the Snows decoys with a white jacket and a flag waving it when they were a mile off to get their attention.

Ever notice how when you are out "adjusting" the decoys how often you are busted by the geese? Your movemnt is what they initially saw and attracted them your set up.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> Ever notice how when you are out "adjusting" the decoys how often you are busted by the geese?


It seems that I'm usually out having a pee when that happens!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Last year we hunted a black as night field!! We hunted a morning with normal blind cover and shot maybe 3. During the day we mudded the hel out of our blinds and shot the hell outn of umm! The blind blended in like magic! Just find the best mud and let them dry


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hahaha.....hahahahha.........

No but seroisly where can i get one of those im dead seroius not joking here someone hit me with a PM those are awesome and actually they would blend into the spread of FB's and Super Mag shells. So PC hit me up with a PM of where ya got them.

those are sweet :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Herters use to sell them. I bet if you google Goose Suits you may find some guys selling them.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

alright ill try it...those are tight.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i couldnt find them.......even looked on ebay   

can u find them?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I know I seen them online somewhere so I will see what I can come up with for ya.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You see it really works:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

here is the company link:

http://www.fallriveroutfitters.com/field.asp?imgFLD=1


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Old Hunter did a post back in 2002 about this. Here is the link:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=5418


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks ill see if i can get some!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> You see it really works:


Not that theres anything wrong with that, but he is one gay looking cabelero!! :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You should see some of the other pictures on the site. I did not have the heart to post them!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i saw them....it doesnt appear these are sold anymore


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey PC, so how much did they pay you to model that outfit?

:laugh:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Trust me when I say there is big money in modeling especially goose suits! Seriously though where did they find that guy. He looks like he is ready to jump off a building.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I bet between myself,my family, and friends we shot 1,000 black geese wearing the goose suits I made. The geese got too smart to buy it. If you have been hunting for 1/2 a century (this my 50th year) you would understand how the geese have changed. Guys like myself and I would guess h20fwlr used tarpaper silos for black geese and white bakery bags for snows. Last year a friend of mine found a feed in a very dark plowed field. He asked me to borrow my suits so I dug them out and gave them to him. They had a great shoot. I dont use them any more but they can still work in very black fields. Those suits that are pictured in this thread would scare the hell out of the birds. He who laughs last laughs hardest.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, and I was having a bad day and I look at that and how can you not laugh, it might work, but I would rather sit there and watch the geese fly away from me then wear that outfit, nice. lmao. haha. :beer:


----------

